# [SOLVED] HP 6910P Memory Upgrade Question



## Dibil (Nov 26, 2013)

I want to upgrade my memory from 2gb to 4gb. My laptop supports 4gb max. I found some ram on eBay that's pretty cheap and it should work. 4GB 2x2GB Memory for HP 6715s 6720s 6820s 6830s 6910p 8510p 8710p G60 440US | eBay

I was wondering if there are any issues that might happened after I install more ram that can damage my laptop.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: HP 6910P Memory Upgrade Question*

Hi Dibil,

Keep in mind that if your laptop is running a 32-bit operating system, 4GB of ram is the max it could take. On the contrary, if your laptop is running a 64-bit operating, you would definitely install more than 4GB of ram. I recommend getting Crucial as Crucial really makes good memory. Check this out www.crucial.com and click on the "Memory Advisor" link. Hope everything works out well for you.


----------



## Lax2006 (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: HP 6910P Memory Upgrade Question*

I wouldn't recommend an off-brand from eBay personally.

This is a reliable brand and not too much more expensive.
G.SKILL Model F2-5300CL5D-4GBSK Laptop Memory - Newegg.com

Most people usually recommend Crucial for replacing OEM memory, it's more expensive than the others though.
Crucial Model CT2KIT25664AC667 Laptop Memory - Newegg.com



DBCooper said:


> Hi Dibil,
> 
> Keep in mind that if your laptop is running a 32-bit operating system, 4GB of ram is the max it could take. On the contrary, if your laptop is running a 64-bit operating, you would definitely install more than 4GB of ram. I recommend getting Crucial as Crucial really makes good memory. Check this out www.crucial.com and click on the "Memory Advisor" link. Hope everything works out well for you.


His laptop only supports a max of 4GB though. 

http://h18000.www1.hp.com/products/quickspecs/12699_na/12699_na.PDF


----------



## Dibil (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: HP 6910P Memory Upgrade Question*

I have a 64bit Windows 7 Ultimate.

What's wrong with off-brand?


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: HP 6910P Memory Upgrade Question*

Hi Lax2006,

Thanks for the info. I usually like to provide the ram supports for both 32-bit and 64-bit OS for people because I have dealt with clients that buy more than 4GB of ram and their computer OS is only 32-bit.

Overall, Crucial is a great brand. Definitely can't go wrong with Crucial.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: HP 6910P Memory Upgrade Question*

Your laptop will only accept up to 2x2GB so the OS doesn't matter.
Use Crucial for OEM units to help insure compatibility and avoid problems.
Computer memory upgrades for HP - Compaq Business Notebook 6910p Series Laptop/Notebook from Crucial.com


----------



## Dibil (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: HP 6910P Memory Upgrade Question*

Will this work?

New Crucial 4GB 2x2GB PC2 5300 PC5300S 667MHz Laptop Memory DDR2 CT25664AC667 | eBay


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: HP 6910P Memory Upgrade Question*



Dibil said:


> Will this work?
> 
> New Crucial 4GB 2x2GB PC2 5300 PC5300S 667MHz Laptop Memory DDR2 CT25664AC667 | eBay


Yes, it should work.


----------



## Dibil (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: HP 6910P Memory Upgrade Question*



Tyree said:


> Yes, it should work.


 
Thank you.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: HP 6910P Memory Upgrade Question*

You're welcome.


----------



## Dibil (Nov 26, 2013)

Will I need to upgrade my BIOS?
Or is it just plug in the memory and go?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Just install the new RAM and leave the Bios alone.
Bios should only be updated if the update directly addresses a problem you are experiencing. A failed/incomplete update can render a Mobo useless.


----------



## Dibil (Nov 26, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

No problem and you're welcome.


----------

